# FOR JEFF (N2TORTS)



## wellington (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not seeing any pictures of this years plumies. Hmmmm, your slacking 
And I know your out side with the camera, I'm seeing many pictures of beautiful RF, Hypos, Da Purps, Snowway and Cherry Splits


----------



## TommyZ (Jul 21, 2013)

Youre right Barb...hes slaaaaaaacking 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok Barb (thanks for the reminder) & Mr. Z Man .â€¦.. Here ya go ! 

Some of the plumiesâ€™ in bloom today! â€¦.pics from this A.M. (wake ~n~bake ...  ) 
This first one is a rare one .. You donâ€™t see too often : Called Pink Shell- The flower itself stays in a conical form when in full bloomâ€¦with an outrageous hot pink/Red stripe on the bottom of the flower
















A little friend â€¦â€¦
















Looking down at the Coveâ€™




Morningâ€™ Sip!




JD~


----------



## wellington (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you Jeff  beautiful flowers. Wish I could get little friends on mine. Seeing yours makes me excited to some day have blooms. I will be very happy when I can show you beautiful flowers from the ones I got from you.
Have a great relaxing day now.


----------



## TommyZ (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice JD...the only little "friends" in my garden are the damn squirrels who keep eating all my blueberries and the heads off of my sunflowers, lol. They would probably look at those awesome flowers as a great snack, hehehe..... Actually come to think of it, you guys have any good way for me to keep the squirrels from eating me out of house and home?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Jul 21, 2013)

I don' t know anyone that can keep the squirrels out. They used to eat all my crocus and tulip bulbs. I stopped trying to plant bulbs.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 21, 2013)

TommyZ said:


> Nice JD...the only little "friends" in my garden are the damn squirrels who keep eating all my blueberries and the heads off of my sunflowers, lol. They would probably look at those awesome flowers as a great snack, hehehe..... Actually come to think of it, you guys have any good way for me to keep the squirrels from eating me out of house and home?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app





 works everytime ..............


----------



## wellington (Jul 21, 2013)

LMAO, now that's not nice, they need to eat too


----------



## ICUSleeping (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: RE: FOR JEFF (N2TORTS)*



TommyZ said:


> Nice JD...the only little "friends" in my garden are the damn squirrels who keep eating all my blueberries and the heads off of my sunflowers, lol. They would probably look at those awesome flowers as a great snack, hehehe..... Actually come to think of it, you guys have any good way for me to keep the squirrels from eating me out of house and home?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app







I know the feeling they get my sunflowers EVERY TIME!!! Get some black netting and place them over the blueberry bushs's and the sunflowers I would cut pieces to just fit over the head...it worked for me for a little while till they got smart and found a way under it




N2TORTS said:


> TommyZ said:
> 
> 
> > Nice JD...the only little "friends" in my garden are the damn squirrels who keep eating all my blueberries and the heads off of my sunflowers, lol. They would probably look at those awesome flowers as a great snack, hehehe..... Actually come to think of it, you guys have any good way for me to keep the squirrels from eating me out of house and home?
> ...



Beautiful flowers I want some of those!! And the gun my husband said works every time lol


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 21, 2013)

I love the picture of the frog getting his morning sip.


----------



## TommyZ (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: RE: FOR JEFF (N2TORTS)*



N2TORTS said:


> TommyZ said:
> 
> 
> > Nice JD...the only little "friends" in my garden are the damn squirrels who keep eating all my blueberries and the heads off of my sunflowers, lol. They would probably look at those awesome flowers as a great snack, hehehe..... Actually come to think of it, you guys have any good way for me to keep the squirrels from eating me out of house and home?
> ...



Lol, i live in NJ, we cant even have BB guns here, lol...perhaps i can throw rocks at him, hehe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 21, 2013)

I actually couldnâ€™t shoot our little fury friends ( unless I was going to eat umâ€™  ) We do have a couple squirrels , few possums , crows and hawks â€¦ but the worst varmints are them two legged crittersâ€™ 

With the adults I donâ€™t worry a bit ...and the youngsters when outside have their own personal "guard bird" she does a pretty darn good job at keeping anything away that is new and not familiar.


----------



## wellington (Jul 21, 2013)

Ah, beautiful Sally


----------



## pam (Jul 21, 2013)

Great pictures


----------



## ben32hayt (Oct 10, 2013)

wellington said:


> I don' t know anyone that can keep the squirrels out. They used to eat all my crocus and tulip bulbs. I stopped trying to plant bulbs.



I once read wolf urine around the garden can work and I saw people can buy jugs of it on amazon rather than killing the pest.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 10, 2013)

ben32hayt said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > I don' t know anyone that can keep the squirrels out. They used to eat all my crocus and tulip bulbs. I stopped trying to plant bulbs.
> ...



Ben you are right ....and guess what ? ... Human urine can work in the same way. There is a catch-22 thoughâ€¦depending on your diet. One interesting fact is depending on your diet and salt intake , the animals can actually be attracted to your pee because of the salt retained within it. The ammonia in your pee is one of the Bio-elements that have effectiveness on other animals of a learned trait and finally an instinct of their natural predator. Squirrels have a natural fear of man, thus it will help in keeping most of the varments , like squirrels from taking over your garden. 
But...the animals don't know this.
Only since the invention of gunpowder and effective hunting weapons, which means only for the last few hundred years or so, has homo sapiens been animals' all-powerful enemy. Homo sapiens has always been animals' enemy, yes, but not an all-powerful one.
But in order for animals to instinctively fear another creature--in order for them to learn to flee even its urine in horror--they have to have been predated on by that creature for long enough for evolution to teach it to many, many generations of terrified survivors. "That animal tried to kill me last time! Run, run!" Deer instinctively fear lion urine because deer have been preyed upon by big cats for thousands of generations. 
But deer do not instinctively fear human smells and automatically flee them--the survivors of a mere 300 years of firearms hunting in the North American deer herd only cautiously move away from human odor in certain contexts, such as during hunting season. In other contexts, they are perfectly fine with it, as witness the many deer eating the expensive landscaping, some of it planted next to National Park Service outhouses and interstate rest areas, across this great nation even as we speak.
And since bears are even less wary of human odors, being top of the food chain themselves, it's logical to assume that human urine would work even less well on them than it would on deer
In the study, which took seven years to complete, the researchers found that at least 3,079 compounds can be detected in urine. Seventy-two of these compounds are made by bacteria, while 1,453 come from the body itself. Another 2,282 come from diet, drugs, cosmetics or environmental exposure (some compounds belong to more than one group).
"Urine is an incredibly complex biofluidâ€

JD~:shy:











:shy:


----------

